Ask HN: What OS do you use on your home server? - messe
======
Artemix
I use Alpine Linux.

A minimalistic and stable distro with up-to-date packages. I only regret the
lack of SystemD, replaced by a system that I don't fully understand yet, but
hey, learning.

------
pwg
Slackware Linux

------
ohiovr
Ubuntu 16.04

------
pettycashstash2
rasp pi

